# Noob Question



## arges86 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm completely new to Linux, i've used Windows for years and i'm pretty good with that

I installed Ubuntu on my PC as a third OS (Win Vista and Win 7 beta being the others)
after my BIOS posts, i get this screen:
Ubuntu 8.10, Kernel 2.6.27-11-generic
Ubuntu 8.10, Kernel 2.6.27-11-generic (recovery mode)
Ubuntu 8.10, Kernel 2.6.27-7-generic
Ubuntu 8.10, Kernel 2.6.27-7-generic (recovery mode)
Ubuntu 8.10, Kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
Ubuntu 8.10, Kernel 2.6.24-16-generic (recovery mode)
Ubuntu 8.10, memtest86+
Other operating systems:
Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)

I was just wondering which version of the kernel i should load each time (i'm guessing the most recent one 2.6.27-11).
Also can i remove the other options from the boot menu? or is that a bad idea.
Lastly, is there a way to get the Ubuntu OS to be on the same list as the Windows Operating Systems in the boot menu?

Thank you for any help and advice.

My computer is:
AMD: Athlon 64 X2 5200+ 2886 MHz
Mobo: Gigabyte M57SLI-S4 v.2
RAM: 4GB Mushkin DDR2 PC2-6400
OS: Vista 64bit SP2
VC: EVGA 8800 GTS 320MB


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 2, 2009)

Ubuntu 8.10, Kernel 2.6.27-11-generic... you can remove the other kernels from the bootloader menu.  are you using GRUB or LILO?

EDIT: im gonna assume LILO since its probably default and GRUB doesnt always play nice.  try this link http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/52526-ubuntu-bootloader.html


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 3, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Ubuntu 8.10, Kernel 2.6.27-11-generic... you can remove the other kernels from the bootloader menu.  are you using GRUB or LILO?
> 
> EDIT: im gonna assume LILO since its probably default and GRUB doesnt always play nice.  try this link http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/52526-ubuntu-bootloader.html



Um, isn't LILO old school, and ubuntu uses GRUB by default last I had installed it.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 3, 2009)

it might be... but you can pick and choose I forgot what ubuntu default is.


----------



## arges86 (Feb 3, 2009)

Grub


----------



## xfire (Feb 4, 2009)

+1. It's grub and to OP your question isn't noobish. People can get confused.
Anyway here's the solution
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1514934


----------

